

Request for API scripts & a dynamic advertising aggregator - messel

Looking for scripts for fast (twitter/friendfeed) API status calls. Also any potential dynamic advertising aggregators (does Google adwords accept dyanmic text and return a relevant ad?)
======
messel
Got it figured out (went with php), my bigger problem is getting scala to be
compiling within Netbeans (works fine within lift, but can't get a lib/package
to build, hangs up on scalac).

installed the latest Netbeans IDE, lift, maven, scala plugins

Went through the standard manual setting fun set SCALA_HOME, the path
(SCALA_HOME\bin), in netbeans.conf passed in -JDscala.home=%SCALA_HOME% (this
installation is screaming, "Mark automate me and make everyone happy!")

------
messel
Was looking here: [http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Twitter-REST-API-
Method:-statuses...](http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Twitter-REST-API-
Method:-statuses show)

Any suggestions on a good format? xml/json/rss/atom and does this imply out of
date (not current) information?

------
messel
so far I have rss (slow, old out of date) php. Can use username and password
for a recent update ([http://devzone.zend.com/article/4431-Using-the-Twitter-
API-w...](http://devzone.zend.com/article/4431-Using-the-Twitter-API-with-PHP-
and-PEAR))

